

Xbox One pricing in the UK: goodbye next-gen - SuccintWork

So £599 for an Xbox One and £89.99 for Call of Duty: Ghosts according to Amazon pre-order pricing.......yeah ok, I'll give that a miss Microsoft
======
richbradshaw
Amazon does this on pre-orders occasionally – the real price is unknown, so
instead of providing a low estimate, they deliberately have a high estimate.
In reality you'll only pay whatever the real price is – they don't take you
money at this point anyway.

I guess they'd rather say to early customers "Hey, it's half what you might
have expected!", rather than "Ah, turns out it's double what you thought".

------
mcintyre1994
They're pushing game pricing up significantly, Ghosts is £40 preorder on Xbox
360. That's ridiculous.

EDIT: Actually, I guess we need to be careful. From Amazon: "Pre-order Price
Guarantee: order now and if the Amazon.co.uk price decreases between the time
you place your order and the release date, you'll be charged the lowest
price."

So basically these prices are upper bounds, they could easily come down.

------
mtgx
Hello PS4?

~~~
z303
Also the same price on preorder

